
Ask HN: What Companies Are Using Scala? - type_level
I&#x27;ve done some quick Googling [1] [2], but I was wondering if there are any other companies using Scala - specifically startups &#x2F; smaller companies that might not have made it onto these lists.<p>I really enjoy working in Scala, was just curious to get a sense for how widely it&#x27;s used.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-startups-or-tech-companies-are-using-Scala
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;alvinalexander.com&#x2F;scala&#x2F;whos-using-scala-akka-play-framework
======
pushpeshkarki
We are using scala for one of our apps known as Quiz UP.
[https://www.quizup.com/en](https://www.quizup.com/en)

------
eshvk
Spotify extensively uses Scala for data infrastructure and ML feature
engineering.

